# FS: 5 ,10 &25 gal tank set-ups



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

One of those 10g tank starter kits that was used for about 4 to 6 months. 
Comes with filter, hood/light, gravel and air pump. Selling for $35 for everything and it's still in the box. Pic 1 & 2.

25g tall tank 24Wx12Dx20H (roughly). Comes with sand, the ornament in front if you want it & can add some live plants to top it off. The stand has side doors and 2 shelves (one is currently removed). The stand measures 35.5"L x 18.5"W x 29"H Need a quick sale*$60THE SMALL AQUARIUM ON THE BOTTOM SHELF IS*NOT*INCLUDED.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Any interest in a trade for the 10g setup... I need a med tank.

I have a 24`dual t5 setup, brand new condition but only has 1 10k bulb. Also could throw in a couple 150w heaters if interested.


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't need the light or heaters, thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

price change


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

*FS: 25g Tall Aquarium w/ Stand, Canapy & light*

As the title reads. A tall tank 24Wx12Dx20H (roughly). Comes with sand, the ornament in front if you want it & can add some live plants to top it off. The stand has side doors and 2 shelves (one is currently removed). The stand measures 35.5"L x 18.5"W x 29"H Need a quick sale *$60*

THE SMALL AQUARIUM ON THE BOTTOM SHELF IS NOT INCLUDED.


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

I m somewhat interested but price drop pls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That's a fantastic looking stand.


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey thanks, btw: those plants are doing great, one keeps growing out of my 72g tank

Added stand measurements


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

*FS: 25g Aquarium with live plants CHEAP $25*

25g Tall tank 24Wx12Dx20H (roughly). Comes with Light/canopy, sand, ornament if you want it & can add some live plants to top it off. Need it gone this weekend *$25 *


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

bump...bump


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

bump...bump


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

bbuuummmpp


----------



## Gfish (Jan 28, 2014)

Interested is the light led or able to grow live plants ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

its a florescent light and yes, able to grow plants. Can even include some to start you off.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

nice set ups


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

tank gone.


----------

